
China coal mine approvals surge despite climate pledges - vixen99
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-china-coal-climate/china-coal-mine-approvals-surge-despite-climate-pledges-idUKKCN1UW0EM
======
Elpomm
> China is convinced it can continue to raise coal production and consumption
> while significantly reducing emissions. It has made “ultra-low emissions”
> technology mandatory in all new coal power plants an is also improving mine
> zoning regulations to ensure pollution is minimized.

Supposedly, 80% of their total coal-fired power is using this "ultra low
emissions" tech. In this aspect, it seems to be ahead of the US. China is
setting some quite ambitious goals wrt emissions, will be interesting to watch
their progress.

~~~
philipkglass
These "ultra low emissions" coal plants are designed to limit emissions of
sulfur dioxide, nitrogen oxides, and particulates. If all the emissions
control equipment is used as designed it will reduce acid rain and smog. It
won't reduce carbon dioxide emissions though.

The other problem that China has had is getting coal plants to run their
emissions control equipment all the time, even when inspectors aren't on site:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-coal-power/china-
of...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-coal-power/china-offers-bonus-
to-coal-power-plants-to-meet-emissions-rules-idUSKBN0TS11320151209)

 _Beijing has spent billions of yuan creating a surveillance system to monitor
companies around the clock. In 2013, the state launched a nationwide crackdown
after the Ministry of Environmental Protection accused plants of trying to cut
costs by turning off or manipulating emissions control equipment._

See here for a description of what emissions the ultra low emissions
designation addresses: [https://www.chinadialogue.net/blog/7638-Can-ultra-low-
emissi...](https://www.chinadialogue.net/blog/7638-Can-ultra-low-emissions-
technology-save-coal-powered-firms-/en)

